# Bagging a Subaru!



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

Lets start by saying that I have not been on the vortex in quite a while becasue I sold my MK3 Jetta and picked up an 06 WRX. Long story short, I am growing tired of running on coils and have decided that I am going to bag it. I know a few people have done this already like Kevin at bagriders, but there is not much info out there so I figured I would consult the vortex.

Anyway... for those of you who are running the universal air bag over coil setup; have you run into any problems with the wheel rubbing against the bag? I have been thinking about running this setup but the bags seem a little wider than those on most mcpherson strut appications and I am currently running 9.5in wide et30 wheels so I don't want to run into problems. I was told that I probabaly would not be able to use these. Any insight on clearence issues with the universal air aerosport bags would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i think airlift makes struts for your car


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

In for this as well as I also went from VW to Subaru.

I know there's a wagon on nasioc on bags.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Talk to Jessie at Airlift. He recentely worked on a GD chassis subaru. I believe it's the front wheel tubs that prevents you from going low. I've sold a airrex kit to a 2011 STi recently, I believe he's at H2Oi as we speak.


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

Just purchased D2 air struts from Bagriders with their 4 way manual management setup. I have been looking for instructions or a DIY on how to setup the manual mangement but haven't been able to find a thing! If anyone could send me some info on how to run a manual setup it would be greatly appreciated.

Yea I saw Tyler's bagged STI from Ontario at H2O and it was awesome. The only reason that I opted for the D2 bags instead of the Airrexes is becasue they were readily available and in stock. My goal is to get the setup in the car before Brokedown on October 23rd.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> Just purchased D2 air struts from Bagriders with their 4 way manual management setup. I have been looking for instructions or a DIY on how to setup the manual mangement but haven't been able to find a thing! If anyone could send me some info on how to run a manual setup it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Yea I saw Tyler's bagged STI from Ontario at H2O and it was awesome. The only reason that I opted for the D2 bags instead of the Airrexes is becasue they were readily available and in stock. My goal is to get the setup in the car before Brokedown on October 23rd.


the airlift kit comes with directions on how to run the management :thumbup:

ver easy, this was my first suspension install of any kind and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

saw a bagged sti at the airlift both at h20 pretty cool..


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

Almost donw with the install. With the help of some friends that are well versed with airride we ran all of the lines and got the management all set. Struts are going in tonight and she will be ready!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Pics now !


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup:i saw 2 bagged subies at h2o


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

pics!!!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> :thumbup:i saw 2 bagged subies at h2o


 True. The flat black one was ill


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

Pics will be up on Sunday. I still have to notch the frame so she sits lower air'ed out :laugh:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

OAS_vr_slow said:


> Pics will be up on Sunday. I still have to notch the frame so she sits lower air'ed out :laugh:


 lets see prior notch photos


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a photo that Shawn posted up on our Facebook:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

With a notch I think it will sit perfectly. I'm not sure if Tim has notched it yet or not, I haven't talked to him all weekend. His wheels are a little too aggressive to tuck wheel. As far as I know, that's not really what Tim is aiming for anyway, so I think tubbing is probably going to be unnecessary. 

I have a bunch of time off this week, so I'll try to convince Tim to get some legit shots post-notch :thumbup:

As for the install, it was far easier than any of the installs I've done. The struts went in clean and were literally plug and play. No tapping, hacking, welding, sawing of any kind to get the struts in. No special brackets either. Pop the old ones out, throw the new ones in. The D2s are of extremely high build quality. KSport camber plate bolted right on with no issues. Everything slid right in and bolted up beautifully.

I haven't ridden in the car with Tim, so I can't speak for the ride quality, so he'll have to chime in on that one.

So, good stuff, moar pix soon :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks amazing, those tail lights are sickk. I always try to convince my subaru friends to do all reds.


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a photo that Shawn posted up on our Facebook:


Surprisingly I think thats the dirtiest I have ever seen Tim's car, Fun *watching* these 2 put their heads together for this one, but came out well


----------

